# tomahawk throwing



## schleylures (May 13, 2010)

Well seeing that my tag line says what it says. I had a p.m. from someone for advice. Anyone want to get up to the plate and talk about Chehaw 2011 hawk contest. Lets get some odds going.


----------



## dutchman (May 13, 2010)

Too far into the future to say. Besides, you swapped your hawks as I recall.

Did you collect all of that promised loot from that deal yet?


----------



## schleylures (May 14, 2010)

you know possum will have some nice quality hawks for sell. I always buy one five minutes before the throwing starts, or one of them girls will loan me one to throw.


----------



## Nugefan (May 14, 2010)

redneckcamo said:


> you can throw one of mine
> 
> I plan on being there this year  cant wait !



you'll have a blast ....




and Wendell , you never answered Dutchman .....


----------



## TNGIRL (May 14, 2010)

schleylures said:


> you know possum will have some nice quality hawks for sell. I always buy one five minutes before the throwing starts, or one of them girls will loan me one to throw.



I'm athinking them girls ain't gonna let you borry one!!!!! And Nuge is correct....you never answered Dutchman's question????? Hummmmm????


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2010)

I ain`t about to make no predictions! Too many things could happen!! 


Sure are a bunch of nosy folks around here...     


Now, scuse me. I got some fish to clean.


----------



## Nugefan (May 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> ISure are a bunch of nosy folks around here...



not here , say it ain't so ....


----------



## bam_bam (May 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t about to make no predictions! Too many things could happen!!
> 
> 
> Sure are a bunch of nosy folks around here...
> ...





Nugefan said:


> not here , say it ain't so ....


----------



## dpoole (May 14, 2010)

*i need more info on the fish*



Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t about to make no predictions! Too many things could happen!!
> 
> 
> Sure are a bunch of nosy folks around here...
> ...



Dont care bout the loot in question. Now those fish you are cleaning do interest me, More info on the fish


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2010)

dpoole said:


> Dont care bout the loot in question. Now those fish you are cleaning do interest me, More info on the fish





The fish are cleaned, and in position for next Saturday. Unless I catch a lot more though, we`re gonna need a heap more hushpuppies and taters than usual. I mean a lot more. You know what I`m tryin` to say!!


----------



## dawg2 (May 14, 2010)

schleylures said:


> Well seeing that my tag line says what it says. I had a p.m. from someone for advice. Anyone want to get up to the plate and talk about Chehaw 2011 hawk contest. Lets get some odds going.



Smack talk is starting early

I may need to bring mine next time....may get in on that action!

You find that hog?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Smack talk is starting early
> 
> I may need to bring mine next time....may get in on that action!
> You find that hog?





You can if you are a participant, and in period correct clothes.


----------



## dawg2 (May 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You can if you are a participant, and in period correct clothes.



I'll borrow some of Nuge's, but I'll bring my own mocs


----------



## schleylures (May 15, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I'll borrow some of Nuge's, but I'll bring my own mocs



The more the better. Bring it on.


----------



## dpoole (May 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The fish are cleaned, and in position for next Saturday. Unless I catch a lot more though, we`re gonna need a heap more hushpuppies and taters than usual. I mean a lot more. You know what I`m tryin` to say!!



Is the chief gona have to bail you out AGAIN ?????????


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 14, 2010)

I think it is time to come up with some real interesting throws.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 18, 2010)

Will there be a women's division?


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 18, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Will there be a women's division?



I don't see why not ....


----------



## oldways (Jun 18, 2010)

And a Kids Division My boy pratices every day now that schools out.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 24, 2010)

oldways said:


> And a Kids Division My boy pratices every day now that schools out.



We already have one , he will need to find em some clothes to dress out in ...

holler at Mrs Ann at this link , she can hook you up fairly cheap ...  

http://possumruntrading.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## oldways (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks I'll get him up there he's been skinin up the tree in front of my barn preety good


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You can if you are a participant, and in period correct clothes.



Is naked period correct?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 29, 2010)

Of course, but only for the ones under the age of 3 years old!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Is naked period correct?






If you got the nerve, amongst all them cuttin` weapons! 

If it`s a cold as it was last year, might be purty rough...


----------

